# downloadable turkey recordings....I found a couple



## growlernc

I had several recordings that were lost during a recent computer meltdown. Can any of you recommend sites with good quality turkey recordings that Adobe will play? I'm looking for the standard tree yelp, fly-down cackle, horney hen yelp and cutting.

Thanks!


----------



## growlernc

Since none of the local sporting goods stores had a cassett tape of turkey sounds (at least not without buying three additional calls I don't need) and I won't shop at Sprawlmart, I continued my web-search and found these two. I plugged a cassett player/recorder into the mic port on the computer and recorded them for use in the truck.

www.wildturkeyzone.com

www.jesseshunting.com (the better of the two in my opinion)


----------



## BrentKirkpatrick

I didn't think it was legal to use electronic devices for turkey hunting


----------



## iwantabuggy

Legality may depend on where you are... I wouldn't use it even if it were legal. It is nice to have sounds to try to imitate when practicing though.


----------



## goose21

hey growlernc where do you go once u get to www.jesseshunting.com?

i cant find it :sniper:


----------



## mossy512

Hey, goose, at Jesse's---- scroll down the left side to hunting then under information go to turkeys and the sound files are third one down in third colum. It took me a while to find if I found it after my third trip to the site.
:sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

i dont think thats legal in SD but if it was dont you think its kinda cheap?


----------



## mossy512

Wingedshooter;
Electronic calls are illegal in KY also, besides I'd think it would take the fun out of it. They are good to use for practice and compare though.


----------

